# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Quán Karaoke Ooh La LaTổ chức sinh nhật phong cách mới!!!

## taxinbz

Ooh ! La la KARAOKENƠI THỂ HIỆN ĐẲNG CẤP & GIỌNG CA THỰC SỰ Tổ chức sinh nhật chuyên nghiệp.Ngạc nhiên bởi vẻ sang trọng!!! Ấn tượng với hệ thống âm thanh chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam! Đó sẽ là những cảm nhận đầu tiên của bạn khi đến với Ooh La La ! Karaoke!



Xếp lại những tất bật, lo toan từ công việc thường nhật, hãy đến để tận hưởng những phút giây thư giãn thật hoàn hảo tại Ooh ! La la KARAOKE. Bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong một không gian sang trọng với mỗi phòng được thiết kế theo một phong cách riêng, vô cùng độc đáo. Bạn sẽ được bay bổng theo giai điệu của những tình khúc lãng mạn, những bài hát mới nhất của Việt nam và Quốc tế.

 

Đặc biệt, với sự đầu tư tốt nhất của chúng tôi cho chất lượng hệ thống âm thanh Karaoke chuyên nghiệp, bạn sẽ có được những cảm xúc thật tuyệt vời với giọng hát vô cùng quyến rũ của chính mình. Mỗi phòng karaoke đều được trang bị màn hình LCD 50 inch, phòng rộng có thể chứa những đoàn từ 8 đến 25 khách, đều có nhân viên chọn bài riêng hoặc tự chọn bài theo yêu cầu của Quí khách. Ooh ! La la KARAOKE có 5 phòng Standard và 3 phòng VIP đáp ứng yêu cầu không gian , thiết bị cho từng đối tượng khách hàng . Cho dù chọn đặt phòng nào quý khách cũng đều có cơ hội thể hiển mình cũng như có được những giây phút thực sự thoải mái bên cạnh bạn bè và người thân.

 

Bên cạnh đó, bạn sẽ được đón tiếp, phục vụ tận tình bằng phong cách chuyên nghiệp bởi đội ngũ tiếp viên trẻ trung và năng động của Ooh ! La la KARAOKE . Hãy một lần ghé qua để cảm nhận sự khác biệt chỉ có ở Ooh ! La la KARAOKE Sự hài lòng của quý khách là tâm huyết của chúng tôi. Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp và phục vụ quý khách!Quý khách có nhu cầu xin vui lòng liên hệ :Điện thoại: 0437738766 Hotline: 0906282727 hoặc 0915262689

----------

